# What would you tell the opposite sex to do in order to be more attractive?



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Maybe for the boys it would be, become a firefighter, workout and have a six pack, and get a tan.

And for the girls it would be wear your hair in a ponytail, put on a skirt, and play a sport and be excited about it.

So, do you have any suggestions for the other gender about how to be more attractive to you? Are these simple changes or hard changes to make? Are you wondering why more people don't do these simple things?

And don't hold anything back and be PC, I want the truth.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Don't lie and be real.
Do NOT get breast enhancements - silicone parts are made for toys.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Listen to music you're passionate about, whatever that is to you. Read good books (no Rand or Palahniuk or sci-fi). Wear glasses if you have bad vision. Have your hair long enough so it gets in your eyes a bit, but nowhere near long enough to put into a ponytail. Watch good movies. Be culturally literate. Wear clothes that fit you. No tans, no dyeing your hair.

That's mainly what attracts me. Didn't list things that one can't change.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Feed me booze.


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

Nothing superficial would make much of a positive difference in my attraction to a woman. Simply being yourself is the best you can do.


----------



## LessThanThree (Oct 5, 2010)

So, I thought long and hard about this. I guess the only real advice I'd have for someone trying to woo me... be a gamer. I love guys that play video games. ---- Alas, not all girls are like me. So, maybe it's not the best advice.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Stop putting graffiti *cough* I mean tattoos on your body. It looks like ****.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Quite simple for me. Be genuine. That's it.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

silentcliche said:


> Be genuine.


Really important.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

don't be a pessimist. Don't complain endlessly. That's just a personal preference, not an ironclad rule that everyone should follow come hell or high water.


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)

I would tell them to avoid all threads in this section in order to avoid becoming insecure or losing faith in humanity. :teeth


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ lol.

Walk around the house naked.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

STOP. WEARING. MAKE-UP!!!!!

Caps used for dramatic affect, because I loathe make-up - especially thick lipstick.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Selbbin said:


> STOP. WEARING. MAKE-UP!!!!!
> 
> Caps used for dramatic affect, because I loathe make-up - especially thick lipstick.


Ahhhh ha, this is what happens when you ask people what would make others more attractive. One person's "attractive" is another's turn-off.

See, I like a lot of makeup on a girl (especially mascara~). I mean, it doesn't matter, but I always take notice of a girl when she's all dolled up!

Don't be a sheep... Don't settle for blending in. Stand out from the crowd.

Have a sense that the small, everyday stuff doesn't matter in the big picture. These things aren't worth the amount of thought we tend to give them.

Appreciate your life and the lives of the people around you. Be consciously aware that any day, any time, any one of us could be gone in the blink of an eye. It shows!

And even if you're not doing anything _now, _at least _want_ to do something... have a goal or a purpose in mind, even if that goal is finding a goal: "Now that it's all over, what did you really do yesterday that's worth mentioning?"

...These are all just pluses of course...


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

RyanJ said:


> I would tell them to avoid all threads in this section in order to avoid becoming insecure or losing faith in humanity. :teeth


:lol

Wear an "I love Demerzel" t-shirt


----------



## Gloomy Grasshopper (Dec 20, 2009)

Just be yourself. If a person doesn't like me because I am who I am, there is no interest. Also, if I don't like a woman because of who she is, then she should have no interest in me. It's important to be yourself.


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)

Demerzel said:


> :lol
> 
> Wear an "I love Demerzel" t-shirt


Oh baby...you know I would too...


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

RyanJ said:


> Oh baby...you know I would too...


haha buttercup


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

My main requirement: Don't be sexist.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I would show them who I fell in love with and they can figure out the qualities themselves. Not sure I can, because many of the identifiable qualities also existed in others who didn't interest me. However, there wouldn't be much point if they have to change or disguise parts of who they really are for me. And who would go to that much trouble for that anyway?


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

odd_one_out said:


> And who would go to that much trouble for that anyway?


If you have been single for a long time, there might be a simple thing that you could change to become more attractive. I know what advice I would give to girls, however, I have no idea if guys can do anything.

These aren't supposed to be really hard things to try either.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Selbbin said:


> STOP. WEARING. MAKE-UP!!!!!
> 
> Caps used for dramatic affect, because I loathe make-up - especially thick lipstick.


i wear it so i don't feel so exposed when out in public.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Be honest. Don't play silly mind games. Believe us when we say we love you. Don't cake your face with tons of makeup or get implants/botox. HUGE turn off to a vast majority of guys.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Futures said:


> Stop putting graffiti *cough* I mean tattoos on your body. It looks like ****.


Yeah, NO tattoos. And, no tattoos of implants either!
And NO tattoos of makeup!


----------



## Cyber Lume (Sep 19, 2010)

Be honest about yourself. I resent being lied to as an attempt to attract me.


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

I like women who are kind and empathetic.


> Read good books (no Rand or Palahniuk or sci-fi)


What the hell is wrong with science fiction? I like all genres of fiction, especially fantasy/science fiction but I can't imagine why anyone would limit themselves to one or two genres or mainstream classics alone. A story is a story.



> Stop putting graffiti *cough* I mean tattoos on your body. It looks like ****.


I like tattoos.


----------



## Cyber Lume (Sep 19, 2010)

This is what they find attractive in the opposite sex. You may not agree, but you don't have to. Please don't start this here.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

Don't flirt with and lead on half the guys you come across from day-to-day while you're in a relationship, just because attention and affirmation are more important to you than the person you're supposed to care about. That alone would make the girl a rare diamond in the rough, in my experience.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

throw yourself on a frog for me. (frogs scare me)


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Be hairier. Or not. If you're not naturally hairy, that's cool; I don't hate.

Also: ponytails. Yesss.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

To have a sense of humor (subjective).


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

Be Yourself


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Be yourself


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

1. Be better looking than me.
2. Be smarter than me.
3. Be funnier than me.

However, you can only be one or two of these. 

If you score 3/3, congratulations! You're better than me. Please move on to the next level :b


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

pita said:


> Be hairier. Or not. If you're not naturally hairy, that's cool; I don't hate.
> 
> Also: ponytails. Yesss.


What? You like hairy guys?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

better yet, throw yourself on a clown for me. they're evil and must be destroyed.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

bwidger85 said:


> What? You like hairy guys?


I'm a 70s throwback.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Just don't make up lies.


----------



## Area88 (Oct 4, 2010)

I think the phrase 'Be Yourself' is simple but genius! Just to elaborate on this a bit, try and lose all your inhibitions, similiar to how you may feel if you have a drink or two.

Being open, confident, happy and just free to express yourself are the most attractive qualities a person can have.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Please, don't shave off your eyebrows and then draw them back on.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I've 'been myself' for the past 30 years. I remember that they calculated the chance that we would find aliens in the universe (Drake eq.) and it was more probable than finding a girl who would like me as I am.

And the really scary thing is that I am better off than a lot of guys out there, so I'm not sure what is wrong.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

^^ perhaps "sell" yourself to other people. meaning, state your case, but don't hide the facts, reach out and multiply


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

sanria22 said:


> meaning, state your case, but don't hide the facts, reach out and multiply


:lol


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Wear more button down shirts.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

RyanJ said:


> I would tell them to avoid all threads in this section in order to avoid becoming insecure or losing faith in humanity. :teeth


Haha, true!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

say "_sacs gonflable_"


----------



## velvet1 (Aug 11, 2010)

From the physical point, five-o-clock shadows and hands are the most attractive things about a man. When it comes to personality someone who is open-minded, someone who doesn't mind having fun once in a while, compassionate and have meaningful conversations. Its all about being a friend/lover.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

ShyFX said:


> Please, don't shave off your eyebrows and then draw them back on.




















ohhh baby


----------



## Wrangler (Oct 3, 2010)

^^^ AMAZING!!!!

One thing I've noticed...I don't find women attractive when they are pounding beers like frat boys. Just looks trashy to me.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

You don't have to wear make up if you don't want to.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Please can people stop saying 'be yourself'. Really, think about it. There's this assumption that everyone conforms by default, and by conforming they're losing their individuality. Which is ridiculous. People equate being yourself to being unlike anyone else, to reject any connection to mainstream cliques. It's not exactly fair to accuse anyone who, say, is a stereotypical emo, of not being themselves. Or anyone who wears a lot of makeup and dresses like a **** is lying to themself. Really, when you say 'be yourself', you mean 'comply with my definition of what a nice girl should be like, and be a little bit quirky'. Because it's foolish to suggest that being true to oneself automatically makes you more attractive to the opposite sex.


I hope I haven't been too harsh or misrepresented my views, even though I probably have (sorry), it just doesn't make much sense to me. 



In terms of my own opinion, well, I'm not gonna lie and say looks don't matter. I'm powerless against any girl with long red hair or short jet black hair, tattoos are amazing, and admittedly I prefer slim girls. I don't know if that makes me shallow. I do know that a lot of guys lie about weight preference so as not to seem shallow, though. 

To be passionate about something somewhat academic is important to me, too. If a girl can go on and on about the intricacies of Freud's theories then I'm putty in her hands. Music taste and a sense of humour similar to mine is key, too. 


Of course when I say this, I have a particular girl in mind, always. My 'taste' in girls always stems from their similarity to whichever girl I'm infatuated with at that point. So, in reality, I can't rule out anyone. Because any girl could prove to be exactly my type, I just haven't met her yet so I wouldn't know


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

silentcliche said:


> Quite simple for me. Be genuine. That's it.


Yep, this is the one for me too.
Also stop trying to be macho. Be more sensitive, etc. 
Don't engage in "guy" talk.
Don't be a try-hard.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Smile.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

if wearing make up makes you look like a tyranny be humble and honest about it. 

anything you can do to not be like marcy darcy ANYTHING! will make you more attractive to most men.

most guys dont want to be intimate or have sex with other men. try to be more feminine.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

If you have a fear, admit it.... if you are insecure about something, admit it, if you have questions, ask... if you have a hard time talking about it, write it down and trust me to figure it out and/or understand... if you want me to like you, trust me and be trustworthy so I can let down my walls and trust you. If one of us lets the other down at some point or we disappoint each other - and this eventually happens at some point, try to see that it may not have been on purpose and keep trying to make it work the best you can. When things change, let them, change can be good and maybe it will take you to an even more important/better place. Most important - NO LYING.

No tattoos, no piercings, pants that fit properly and are at the waist (not sagging and not too tight), no buzz haircuts... hair to the ear lobe please if you have hair, facial hair on occasion is sexy (that 5 o'clock shadow), bathe at least once a week lol and wear Old Spice, ok, now I'm just getting fussy lol.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

What would I tell the opposite sex to do in order to be more attractive?

- stop judging and rejecting men who don't meet your ridiculous standards (money, movie star looks, virginity, experience, status) while you yourself can get a relationship any day of the week

- *stop acting like shy men with social anxiety don't even exist *

- start approaching men themselves

- realize that some guys have good hearts who want you for who you are and don't just want to get into your pants

that's it for now


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

stranger25 said:


> - realize that some guys have good hearts who want you for who you are and don't just want to get into your pants


That's awesome!


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Be explicit not implicit. In every sense of the word. Leave the games for the bedroom :3


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

I hate when guys say things only because they are trying to be sweet. Don't say something just to butter a girl up. I think it insults our intelligence. 

I don't care about a guy who tans or has a six pack. I just want a guy who is honest, loyal, funny, and at least a little motivated.


----------



## Space Ghost (Jul 13, 2010)

What attracts me are ladies who are individuals (meaning they arent easily influenced by others) and like the crap i like.


----------

